# Recommend External laptop speakers?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
We're looking for a pair of external laptop speakers to play music through my G4 TiPB. 
I'm not looking for 5.1 or super high fidelity, but do you have a pair, or know of some speakers that are decent for 50 dollars or less? 

The speakers will be seen in a professional setting, so esthetics _are_ an issue.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

No?
Am I way out of line with my 50 $ limit?


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

For $60 you can get the Logitech V20 Notebook Speakers from compusmart. Great speakers and are USB powered!  :clap:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

webwiz23 said:


> For $60 you can get the Logitech V20 Notebook Speakers from compusmart. Great speakers and are USB powered!  :clap:


 Thanks, I will look at those!

Also, I should have mentioned, power isn't a problem, so powered speaker suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## tearp (Nov 19, 2001)

The least expensive decent powered speakers I have seen are the Samson Resolv 40A. However they don't seem to go for less than about $150.

If you are actually thinking of listening to music with speakers and your G4 PB, $50 seems like very little to pay. It costs a certain amount of money just to make a solid box that won't smear the music.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

SoyMac said:


> The speakers will be seen in a professional setting, so esthetics _are_ an issue.


If the speakers are not going to lugged around but left in place, and esthetics are a concern, get some aluminum/grey Creatures. Will match the TiPB and be eye catching. Sound will be nice as well. They make a great visual statement. On another thread tonight it was mentioned that they aron sale for 79 at FutureShop web special. I sure like mine!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Logitech X-140 speakers are under $50. at Staples.ca

Logitech X-140 speakers info:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=12265

Dave


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Logitech X-140 speakers are under $50. at Staples.ca
> Logitech X-140 speakers info:
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=12265
> Dave


Hey, thanks, Dave and rondini. And good timing, too. Just today I was looking at the laptop and thinking, I really need to get speakers ASAP!
I will look at both those suggestions.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I suggest the Logitech R20's, I've bought 2 pair so far and they're "Insanely Great!" 

They're actually what I have hooked to the iMac right now. The Z-5500's are connected to my Home Theater. 

Logitech R20's They're $28 at Staples.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by professional environment, but you could just get Airport Express w/ Airtunes and use existing stereo speakers. Just a suggestion but I don't know your setup. 

BTW: what kind of "culture" do Torontonians get in Ottawa? (warning: this may lead to new post ;-)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Vexel, what a great price! But that bass box eliminates that speaker system from the professional space desktop.

MACinist, I was thinking of another Airport Ex., but that's a lot of money and space (add cable, wires, a stereo) when the laptop is already there. 

But here's another question: When I get laptop speakers, can I stream music from my Big Mac (G5 tower) through my wireless system to the Mini Mac (G4 laptop)?
(Most of my music is stored in the volumes attached to Big Mac.)

In iTunes, there's no longer a choice of "multiple speakers", and I don't think there ever was a choice to stream music to another computer, even when there was a "multiple speakers" option. 
Maybe I just answered my question.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I am thinking of a product. Starts with an H and rhymes with "leadtones."

Of course, my taste in these products tends towards the 150-200$ range, but there are plenty of good ones in your price range too.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> I am thinking of a product. Starts with an H and rhymes with "leadtones."
> Of course, my taste in these products tends towards the 150-200$ range, but there are plenty of good ones in your price range too.


:lmao: I think .. I can ... almost ... figure out what you're trying to tell me!...

Yeah, I use headphones elsewhere here, so I can edit sound/concentrate, while others are busy around me. But the laptop will be used to play music for clients, sort of like waiting room music. 
So, I'd like to be able to wirelessly stream music from Big Mac to MiniMac, with MiniMac's speakers being the output.
But if that's not possible, I'll use MiniMac as a CD player, or load up the most commonly used music on its limited hard drive and play music that way.

BTW, I use a beautiful, light, comfortable pair of Jensen headphones that also fold up ultra compact for tucking in to a laptop bag.
I bought them a few years ago, so I can't offer a model number, but if this is indicative of Jensen's general product quality, I highly recommend Jensen headphones!


----------



## treif (Jul 12, 2004)

Macs on the same network can share iTunes music (but not copy)-iTunes must be open on the Mac from which you want to share music. Check under the iTunes preferences-there are sharing options. As far as speakers go, here's an option (refurbed makes it affordable) that allows you to run off batteries or A/C, and apparently is an excellent iPod system-check link for iPod Logitech Speakers, it's the mm50. Highly rated by iLounge. I have never been to this store, so who knows-just a Google check...
http://www.rotcomputer.com/


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

treif said:


> Macs on the same network can share iTunes music (but not copy)-iTunes must be open on the Mac from which you want to share music. Check under the iTunes preferences-there are sharing options. ...[/url]


I did not know that!
Combined with one of the excellent speaker suggestions earlier in this thread, I am ready to play music!

Thanks! :clap:


----------

